# Tankmates for exodons(bucktooth tetras) in a paludarium



## Hunter Wilson (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi i'm an experienced aquarist and now I want to branch into paludariums. I was hoping to make a tank that had exodons which are a predatory fish and some sort animal to occupy the land area in my 75 gallon tank. the animal needs to be able to get out of the water if it falls in and not not want to get in it in the first place. 

so I have two questions 

1. what kind of animal would be able to survive in this environment

2. is there someway I could make a natural divider to keep the animal(s) out of the water 

Thanks for your feedback


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I guess I would be pretty careful putting anything else (above- or underwater) in a tank with exodons. They are so fast and eat so quickly that I am thinking they would mop up anything that hit the water really fast. Can't imagine a little frog having much of a chance if they hit the water... I have never tried combining species in a tank like that, though. 

One other thought is that exodons need some space since they are so quick. If you devote a lot of space to the water in the tank, that leaves very little room for terrestrial critters.

Mark


----------



## robthefrogman (Jul 19, 2014)

I agree I think the last exodon(s) tank I saw had Parana's in with them too fast too aggressive the frog hits the water it becomes food. I wonder if even a turtle would survive... Anyway Good luck...


----------



## Hunter Wilson (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks for the quick reply I guess this tank will just stay a dream


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

That particular tank might be, at least in that particular form. There are lots of other ideas that are variations on that theme, though, that you could do pretty easily. Lots of people have done paludariums with dart frogs in them and you don't have to have such aggressive fish in there. Maybe save the exodons for a fish-only tank and focus on a different kind of paludarium? You don't have to give up on the dream - maybe just change it a little bit 

Mark


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I agree. Many fishes are good for paludarium, as endler, tanichtys or boraras; shrimps are also a good choice: red cherry, red cristal, sakura, blue, etc.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I could see an amazon tree boa being a possibility.


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Dendrobait said:


> I could see an amazon tree boa being a possibility.


I don't know much about tetras, but I agree. I don't really see tetras going after an amazon tree boa! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Set up correctly...a nice ground shelf for the tree boa plus floating and marginal plants and an extensive network of terrestrial plants and wood I doubt the boas would go in the water. This could be a flat piece propped up to provide a cave for the water section so as to not lose space.

I could see more interesting fish tham exodons...can they be put with other species like armoured cats or cichlids or will they eat everyone? Be neat if you could breed them...and since they are known to be used to clean dishes I suppose they would nibble any mice the boa dropped


----------



## Hunter Wilson (Jul 20, 2015)

Exodons will kill anything especially if they have shiny scales


----------



## Veneer (Nov 13, 2012)

You have some options with aquatic tankmates (similarly-sized or larger fish that can handle themselves, shrimp will be goners) but I agree -- small terrestrial animals that fall in are at real risk. Exodons are voracious.


----------

